# I want to bang Taylor Swift



## stylus187 (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont care if shes only 20. I want to burry my face in her vj. Tag team with her and Camilla Ford. Well i have my mental picture for the night.


----------



## GFR (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for not posting pictures with your thread.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 27, 2011)

[URL="http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lyricsystem.com/img/photos/a4047taylorswift.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lyricsystem.com/taylor-swift/&h=451&w=369&sz=32&tbnid=cFInqXfa9aTUhM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dphotos%2Bof%2Btaylor%2Bswift&zoom=1&q=photos+of+taylor+swift&usg=__RcgLX9amhy3gI7CdxFiMuDmf5tA=&sa=X&ei=eExqTezTCJCbtwfpoPHmAg&ved=0CCoQ9QEwAw" said:
			
		

> [/URL]


----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 27, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I dont care if shes only 20.


 
She could have had 9 kids by now, easy. I don't get this pretend, righteous morality about thinking young girls are somehow taboo.

The legal age of consent in Spain is 13 and Spanish girls are hot. Just sayin'.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> She could have had 9 kids by now, easy. I don't get this pretend, rightous morality about thinking young girls are somehow taboo.
> 
> The legal age of consent in Spain is 13 and Spanish girls are hot. Just sayin'.


 I guess you got a point there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 27, 2011)

she is fucking hot


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> She could have had 9 kids by now, easy. I don't get this pretend, righteous morality about thinking young girls are somehow taboo.
> 
> The legal age of consent in Spain is 13 and Spanish girls are hot. Just sayin'.



I'm moving to Spain!


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 27, 2011)

I brought my ex to see her one time in concert. When you see pictures of her she looks a lot older then she actually is. When you see her in person, she is built like a young boy. Not very appealing to me but to each their own.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 27, 2011)

Selena Gomez and Taylor swift sandwich


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 27, 2011)

Shes so skinny you can see through her.  No curves at all.  She has nice hair I guess as if that matters.


----------



## stan69 (Feb 27, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> Selena Gomez and Taylor swift sandwich


i'd bang both of them


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 27, 2011)

skinny birds but i dont discriminate


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 27, 2011)

I would never say I wouldnt bang her.  I would just say shes not on my  "I wish I could fuck her" list.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 27, 2011)

fuck, i thought i was the only one for the longest time. i would mercilessly face fuck her.
she needs a good public nipple slip or crippling drug addiction, though. she also needs to not wear clothes, ever.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

i would like to fuck her for the simple fact i could tell everyone about me fucking one of the biggest stars in the world right now


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 27, 2011)

stan69 said:


> i'd bang both of them


 Id fuck both as well. Taylor has the sultry, slutty eyes, Daddy Likes


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sure she's doing cartwheels right now knowing that you guys would fuck her.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I'm sure she's doing cartwheels right now knowing that you guys would fuck her.



, These fucking dweebs are going to go blind !


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't bang her but these come close


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I would wreck that chick even if she does look hit or miss sometimes.


----------

